# PEP Testing Waters in Singapore



## gasg (Nov 29, 2012)

Hi Guys
I am a qualifed CPA from Australia with a 8 year work history in investment/fund accounting (IFRS), Peformance Measurement & Analysis(GIPS), Risk Measurement &Analysis for capital market products and alternative investments (Fund of Funds, private equity), OTC and exchange traded derivatives & structured products.My georgraphical experience includes working in Sydney,Dubai(UAE) and Doha(Qatar).
I intend to arrive on the PEP in Singapore in January 2013.
Could anyone please share his/her thoughts on the likelihood of me finding a suitable relevant job opportunity in Singapore and the time it can take to get interview opportunities while I am there.
Will appreciate your thoughts.

Thanks much


----------



## slyder (Dec 1, 2012)

gasg said:


> Hi Guys
> I am a qualifed CPA from Australia with a 8 year work history in investment/fund accounting (IFRS), Peformance Measurement & Analysis(GIPS), Risk Measurement &Analysis for capital market products and alternative investments (Fund of Funds, private equity), OTC and exchange traded derivatives & structured products.My georgraphical experience includes working in Sydney,Dubai(UAE) and Doha(Qatar).
> I intend to arrive on the PEP in Singapore in January 2013.
> Could anyone please share his/her thoughts on the likelihood of me finding a suitable relevant job opportunity in Singapore and the time it can take to get interview opportunities while I am there.
> ...


Hi,
The criteria for the PEP has changed radically in the past few weeks and may not be applicable to you so you might want to check out the best work pass for you in Singapore.

Although banking and finance isn't my industry I have a few friends who are involved and have told me the job front is still buoyant. The only way to find a job is to be in Singapore, for as long as it takes. If you are not awarded a PEP you may need to apply for a work pass with the company you intend to work for.

Singapore has cut right back on issuing work passes although you shouldn't have any problem obtaining one in your line of work.

Good luck.


----------

